# Dog Lake Missanabie in September



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Heading up in 2 weeks. Will be there for a full week. Anybody been up there this year to say how the fishing has been? Thanks.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

mrh0llywood said:


> Heading up in 2 weeks. Will be there for a full week. Anybody been up there this year to say how the fishing has been? Thanks.


Spent a week just south of Dog on Manitowik & Whitefish the first week of August. The weather was cold & rainy for us all but one nice day.

Water surface temps were about 58* & our daily highs were in the 60's with only the sunny day Thursday breaking into the low 70's.

The fishing was better than ever this year as my son caught a 29.5 inch walleye just short of 10 lbs & his friend got a really fat 38" pike.

We caught so many pike that we quit bringing them in the boat & just used our pliers to remove the hooks along side the boat.

We based out of Whitefish and did day trips to 5 different lakes within a 60 mile radius from camp.

Here's a couple Canadian walleye pictures to tease ya :

(Got a pic of the pike at home on the other computer I'll post later)

Fish


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

very nice! cant wait!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

its been 30 years next month since i been to dog lake. i have some great pics and a topographical map from that trip.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

do you by chance have the topo map in electronic format? i am still trying to find a good one. my buddy i am going with called the place we are staying at and they said they will give us one when we get there and he asked if they would send him one in the mail so we can start studying. have not received it yet.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

mrh0llywood said:


> do you by chance have the topo map in electronic format? i am still trying to find a good one. my buddy i am going with called the place we are staying at and they said they will give us one when we get there and he asked if they would send him one in the mail so we can start studying. have not received it yet.


If you've never been to dog, the lake is huge & there's some shoals in some spots that come up fast that will take out a lower unit instantly. Take along a GPS (at least a hand held). If you run into any fog you'll be glad you did. 

I went with a Garmin unit on my boat as their maps were better detailed for Canada & we fish up there 3 weeks a year.

My lowrance unit I had on the boat before (running their Ontario maps) showed my boat crossing land several times (it wasn't on the trailer either !)

At the very least if you've not been there before, get the lodges map copy & have a compass in the boat. 

Report back & let us know how you did.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

mrh0llywood said:


> very nice! cant wait!


Here's the picture of my son's friend Jason who caught a 38" pike while trolling for walleye.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

We caught a total of 12 pike this size on a cloudy rainy day while fishing on a lake named Negawzu about an hour (more or less) north of Wawa ........very fat fish !


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

great fish! definitely excited for this trip. its been 5 years since ive been up there so i am overdue for some fishing like this.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Heading up to Ontario tomorrow. Hopefully sharing some good pics and stories with you guys in a couple of weeks. Looks like the weather is gonna be a challenge. But hey its Ontario in September so it should be.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

mrh0llywood said:


> Heading up to Ontario tomorrow. Hopefully sharing some good pics and stories with you guys in a couple of weeks. Looks like the weather is gonna be a challenge. But hey its Ontario in September so it should be.


Was a challenge for us in August !

Good luck & take lots of pictures !

Fish


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Dog Lake, Missanabie - Visited there about 30 years ago. Really conjurs up some memories of my first Canadian experiences.
Stayed in one of a string of houses on the lake shore right downtown. The place was heated by oil and I had that smell in my sinuses for weeks. It was my first experience with milk in plastic bags. Soft drinks came in 6 oz cans - similar to the small V-8 cans. If you wanted to order produce, it came in on the train about three days later.
The rental boats were far from reliable.
When we arrived we were informed by the owner that they were leaving town and if I needed anything see the town drunk over at the hotel (bar).

The fishing was quite good, but I remember the fish cleaning facilities as being a piece of pressboard with a hole in it and a bucket of fish guts underneath. The mosquitos were unbearable. We caught pike in the 30 inch range, nice smallies, and good eating sized walleye. Overall, it was an experience that I wouldn't want to repeat, but back in my younger years I was very happy to be there and fishing. 

Have a great adventure.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Fishing and weather were tough on most days. Put a couple of big fish in the boat and also put together a couple of walleye stringers.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fished there about 15 years ago. Stayed down the lake at what was then Camp Missanabie. I think it is called Great Northern Walleye Lodge now. Hammered the walleye. Pike were everywhere. One of my beat trips ever.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

